# Recommend me a webcomic.



## I am a communist (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like a decent webcomic to read. I want to read one that is actually funny and/or doesn't have a retarded plot, as well as not having sex in it (sadly though seeing as how this is a furry site, I doubt any of them will not be sexual). 

Also don't recommend over rated crap like "better days" because the author is a dumbass and the comic just plain sucks.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 15, 2009)

Better days and Concession are awesome ones. Sequential Art is good to if that counts as a furry comic XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 16, 2009)

There are plenty of webcomic threads in this section...


----------



## TheM (Jul 16, 2009)

Try Digger http://www.diggercomic.com/ or
Lackadaisy http://lackadaisy.foxprints.com/

Both are non-sexual and worth reading in my opinion.


----------



## cpam (Jul 18, 2009)

Here are a few of mine:

Champion Of Katara
Felicia: The Sorceress' Apprentice
Seeker's Quest
Mr Cow
Stars 'n' Stripes


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 19, 2009)

VGcats. Paws down. Freckin' hilarious!


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 19, 2009)

Concession

http://tinyurl.com/m4dk3r


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

lol Concession.

Anyway, thanks to David M. Awesome's signature, I'm reading Boxdog, though it does look like it's being set up for a clever Bel Air or something. A character named Cancer, that calls Boxdog "Boxy"?

Even newfags should see what I'm getting at.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 20, 2009)

Sabrina Online. There's a bit of sexuality in this webcomic but it is not shown, only implicit.

And if you have nothing against gays, you should have a look to Carpe Diem.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 21, 2009)

I read some of concessions, IMO the only funny parts were the random strips without the characters, like the JFK assassination one.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 21, 2009)

The only furry comic I really recommend is NOFNA. It has no sex at all, plot is really good, and ranges from hilarious to dead serious.

It can get a bit complicated to understand but it all eventually clears itself up. It's on the second story now, but you can easily go back and read the first one.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 21, 2009)

http://lackadaisycats.com/comic.php?comicid=1
http://daisyowl.com/
http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?


----------



## Teracat (Jul 21, 2009)

Problem Sleuth. A webcomic done up like an old-style adventure game. Trust me, it's _ridiculous_.



I am a communist said:


> Also don't recommend over rated crap like "better days" because the author is a dumbass and the comic just plain sucks.



Also this.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know any _NON_-sexual ones. ^___^'


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

If you don't already know about Fur-Piled, you make me sad.

No sex or any of that stuff, just fun, in my opinion. Good characters and a good story. It's up to the 308th strip and it updates Tuesdays an Thursdays.

It is fantastic.

Having taken my avatar from it, I feel like a crook.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Jul 22, 2009)

I hear http://www.nuklearpower.com/ has an awesome Final Fantasy Comic called 8-bit theater. I love Black Mages antics XD


----------



## nobu (Jul 22, 2009)

just read the Suicide for hire archive
http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/

Vinci and arty is good, hopefuly the archive will be back soon http://www.vincifruit.com

Jack is cool, lots o violence, some sex, but good overall http://www.pholph.com


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

http://nekothekitty.net
It inspired this one to draw again.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 22, 2009)

Teto said:


> Having taken my avatar from it, I feel like a crook.



You should ping Husky on his forum, I think he has some fan avi's for download.  Try this link http://www.liondogworks.com/about/thedog.php

And yes, Furpiled is a great story and a good read.


----------



## Corto (Jul 22, 2009)

Visit Nedroid.com 

Not furry, only awesome.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 22, 2009)

I know of a comic with a not retarded plot!

I can pretty much guarantee it doesn't have a retarded plot... because I wrote it!

Askazi Myths. http://askazi.smackjeeves.com It is all new and stuff, and updates on tuesdays.

And there should be a banner in my sig.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jul 22, 2009)

Askazi Myths is awesome.  (This is true.)

My opinion is completely unbiased.  (This is a lie.)


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 22, 2009)

I love this one.
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/dirktiede/ps/series.php?view=archive&chapter=10435


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 22, 2009)

Just uploaded my Fur-Piled archive to RapidShare for a friend and it's got 9 downloads left I guess. So I'll leave the link here for anybody wanting the .rar file. <3

http://rapidshare.com/files/258909924/Fur-Piled.rar.html


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow this is still going, I'll check some of em out when I get some time, thanks.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.robhamm.com/comics/blue-crash-kit is a great read. its about 3 superheros living together, one guy two girls... is funny, tho the artists have gotten slow on releases now... not sure why, but its a great read


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Surprised that nobody's mentioned http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ or http://www.rainedog.com/ (both by Dana Claire Simpson) yet. The former ended quite a while ago, but it's still a good read if you're bored (and there's around eight years' worth of material, all told).

http://www.graphxpress.com/cgi-bin/wcotp.cgi is a good one as well. ^^


----------



## Milokun (Aug 19, 2009)

my comic dosnt have any sex in it... but i doubt youll like the story.


----------



## MrParaduo (Aug 23, 2009)

On Deviant Art and it's own site, there's a Comic called ZODIAC which is pretty professional enough, it updates every wednesday.


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Broken Plot Device! It's probably one of my favorite comics because the characters have so much personality and emotion, it's entertaining reading a strip of them sitting in a circle talking to each other.

http://www.brokenplotdevice.com/

Check it out! Totally worth it.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Twokinds, or better days.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 28, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Twokinds, or better days.


My god, you really are crazy!


----------



## selkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I am a communist was banned?
That's really too bad. :\


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 28, 2009)

Freefall, 21st Century Fox, Carry On!, and Nip & Tuck. To name but a few.


----------

